

Songkick: Live Music Lovers Will Love This (from YC summer '07) - jasonyan
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/10/22/songkick-live-music-lovers-will-love-this/

======
colortone
NICE.

VERY well done. It will be interesting to see how they flip the recommendation
algorithm [since they seem to get it about real humans knowing best].

ALSO:

They should make a li'l widget for bloggers that crawls the posts and
broadcasts upcoming tour dates for the artists being covered.

You're welcome (...although I'm sure they are on this already ;-)

(or, they need to bust out the API. if ever there was a service in need of an
API ASAP...)

------
sanj
Very cool.

Any chance readers with sites can get it on the ticket adsensing side of
things a little early?

------
danielha
Congrats Songkick!

------
plusbryan
good work guys, glad to see you up on tc.

------
kul
brilliant! well done guys.

------
Harj
that is one slick site, awesome :)

